# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Name your late night snacks, guilty pleasures....

## bubblz

Or just something new or different to try. It doesn't matter if you're perusing the net, watching a movie, by yourself or hanging with family and friends.

I can think of three right off the back,..
1st. My guilty pleasure is Doritos and Cream Cheese. Can't even think about or pick up Doritos with out cream cheese. 

2nd. My favorite snack especially when watching a movie is Ice cream or a bowl of cereal.

Then again I can eat some cereal all day, at any time,.. I am a true Cereal Killer  :Very Happy: .

K,...share the love people.

----------


## dr del

Good topic.

Vanilla ice cream with salt and vinegar crisps.

Cheese and jam sandwitches.

Cheese and sliced picked beetroot sandwitches.

Semolina pudding with a huge dollop of strawberry jam in the middle half submerged.


dr del

----------


## Spaniard

Cream Cheese and Doritos on a bagel 

Olives and Ruffle chips.

Pasta with ketchup :Surprised:

----------


## Emilio

Ice cream with milk.

Brownies with milk.

----------


## Seneschal

Hehe, cool thread!

Toasted pumpernickel, mustard and cheese sandwich.

Honey and animal crackers.

Frozen milk or half-frozen milk with peanut butter toast.

----------


## bubblz

Thanx everyone,...I haven't heard of or even thought of most of the things on here  :Very Happy:  but I definitely have to try some.

I remember back in elementary we would eat pickles with koolaid (sweet or not) or jam a candy cane into the middle of it. Sweet and Sour :Razz: .

----------


## TheBallPython

I must say, my #1 junk and comfort food has got to be good ol' beef jerky.  :Very Happy:  I can eat a whole jumbo bag of that stuff, lol. I just won't check my blood pressure for a few days.  :Razz:

----------

_dc4teg_ (07-27-2009)

----------


## bubblz

In Jr. High we read the book and watched the movie of Mice and Men and one of the characters (i think it was Curly) had a piece of apple pie, put some sugar on it in a bowl and poured milk on top of it. 

I LIKE THAT :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

*Emilio*, put the brownies in the ice cream (cold stone ice cream).

*Dr De*l, vanilla ice cream and salt n vinegar chips,...I can see that. When ever I go to a burger joint and order a combo I like to eat my fries with the shake.

*Spaniard*, cream cheese and Doritos on a bagel,...umm Yeah! :Very Happy: 

*Seneschal*,..I got one for your "Frozen milk or half-frozen milk with peanut butter toast". Hot chocolate or coffee with buttered toast and strawberry preserves. :Razz:

----------


## ItsMichael805

i like crackers with sheese :Good Job:

----------


## Jyson

> Pasta with ketchup


My hero!  :Bowdown: 

For me I prefer:
Extra thick vanilla shake with reeses

Reeses Cereal mixed with real reeses with milk

Home made Vanilla Wendy's style frosty with reeses

Mac & Cheese with Ketchup

Chicken fried rice with Hot wings (Ultimate leftovers combo imo)

Oh and reeses, reeses, reeses and alil more reeses.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Laooda

K...

Popcorn with chocolate on the side... or milk duds!

Pizza or lasagna w/ ranch...

Plain yogurt w/ fruit...

Thanks, now I'm starving.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Jenn

FUNNYBONES!!! Yummy

I just discovered another, more healthy, evening snack too. Cut up some watermelon in a bowl and squeeze a whole fresh lemon on top! Not quite as good as Funnybones but just as addictive.

----------


## Spaniard

> Pizza w/ ranch...


You forgot the hot sauce but yums I'm with ya  :Very Happy:

----------


## matt71915

shells and cheese with lays chips

----------


## Emilio

> In Jr. High we read the book and watched the movie of Mice and Men and one of the characters (i think it was Curly) had a piece of apple pie, put some sugar on it in a bowl and poured milk on top of it. 
> 
> I LIKE THAT
> 
> *Emilio*, put the brownies in the ice cream (cold stone ice cream).
> 
> *Dr De*l, vanilla ice cream and salt n vinegar chips,...I can see that. When ever I go to a burger joint and order a combo I like to eat my fries with the shake.
> 
> *Spaniard*, cream cheese and Doritos on a bagel,...umm Yeah!
> ...


  I do it once in a while premium choclate ice cream, brownies and maraschino cheeries uuu we.
 :Razz:

----------


## Muze

All natural Pizza Pretzel!!!  Or...

Cheez Ums Pringles...the can will go in two days at most.

----------


## dc4teg

baked potato with lots of sour cream  :Smile:  yummmmm     OR my other favorite *bp*  :Smile:  boiled penuts

----------


## abuja

I admit it, I'm a sucker for chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream!  :Very Happy:

----------

_dc4teg_ (07-28-2009)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Pretty much anything in the pantry that I feel like eating :]

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> I admit it, I'm a sucker for chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream!


You too??  :Very Happy:

----------


## Darkice

Gyudon


4 cups steamed rice
1 pound thinly sliced beef
1 onion
1 1/3 cup dashi soup
5 tbsps soy sauce
3 tbsps mirin
2 tbsps sugar 
1 tsp sake
benishoga (red ginger) for topping

Slice onion thinly. Cut beef into bite-sized pieces. Put dashi, soysauce, sugar, mirin, and sake in a pan. Add onion slices in the pot and simmer for a few minutes. Add beef in the pan and simmer for a few minutes. Serve hot steamed rice in a deep rice bowl. Put the beef topping on the top of rice. Place some benishoga on the top.  :Taz:

----------


## Neal

Fudge Rounds, Fudge Squares, Little Debbie Cosmic Brownies.

----------


## Jsh

Ice creme with peanut butter! Sounds sick but it rocks! :Smile:

----------


## DM1975

Three layer nachos. Just cheese (four kinds) chips and jalapeños.

My second is a big block of sharp cheddar, a knife, and root beer.

After that it goes to Jagerbombs and whiskey.

----------

_Beto510_ (08-31-2009),_dc4teg_ (07-28-2009)

----------


## DM1975

> Ice creme with peanut butter! Sounds sick but it rocks!



That reminds me of my other snack. Peanut butter and Karo syrup mixed together over two slices of bread.  :Good Job:

----------

_Alice_ (10-17-2009)

----------


## sg1trogdor

> Ice cream with milk.
> 
> Brownies with milk.


the brownies one reminds me of my mom she would get corn bread and pour a bit of milk on it then put it in the microwave  its soo yummy.  Crap I forgot her b day.  Shes gonna be mad.

----------

_Beto510_ (08-31-2009)

----------


## DM1975

> the brownies one reminds me of my mom she would get corn bread and pour a bit of milk on it then put it in the microwave  its soo yummy.  Crap I forgot her b day.  Shes gonna be mad.


Ohhh, there is another one. Cornbread and milk. I grew up on that  :Very Happy:

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (07-27-2009)

----------


## sg1trogdor

> I must say, my #1 junk and comfort food has got to be good ol' beef jerky.  I can eat a whole jumbo bag of that stuff, lol. I just won't check my blood pressure for a few days.


Man I bought a bag of jerky a few years back at the long beach gran prix and my god I love spicy food but this stuff was ridiculous. It was some small company that made it but it was called Chernobyl.  I think they used jabañero peppers of something.  Man it was good but pretty potent.  lol.

----------


## sg1trogdor

> baked potato with lots of sour cream  yummmmm     OR my other favorite *bp*  boiled penuts


you forgot the A1 steak sauce.  I can use a whole bottle on a potato.  And tons of sour cream.  man I want a potato now.

----------

_dc4teg_ (07-28-2009)

----------


## GoFride

Pork rinds, the hot ones - oh yeah!
Chase it down with a big glass of ice cold chocolate milk. 
Relax into a blissful stupor. 
Life is good.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Hmm lets see...

Hot Tamales, I can eat those things ALL day long, 

Runts

Apple Jacks or Lucky Charms, I eat cereal alllll the time.

----------


## Spaniard

> Runts


Runts are fantastic, I dunno whats up with that banana flavor though.  I always have to weed them out  :Cool:

----------


## azpythons

> Runts are fantastic, I dunno whats up with that banana flavor though.  I always have to weed them out


well if you wanna mail em too az ill take em they bomb

----------


## Spaniard

> well if you wanna mail em too az ill take em they bomb


I'll start a collection  :Razz:

----------


## Laooda

> You forgot the hot sauce but yums I'm with ya


Ohh....  I gotta try that now!   :Very Happy: 

ps... I LOVE the banana ones....    :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## drucebennedict

x] I'll happily devour, without hesitation, anything sweet and sugary. I love every cereal there is, but Cinnamon Toast Crunch is probably my favorite. When it comes to candy, Warheads are the win.

----------

_Beto510_ (08-31-2009)

----------


## dc4teg

> you forgot the A1 steak sauce.  I can use a whole bottle on a potato.  And tons of sour cream.  man I want a potato now.


A1 is where its at! lol :Very Happy:

----------


## luna13

reeses :Good Job:

----------


## spygirl

Ooooo..... Good thread! Let's see...

I've been known to make cookies and muffins in the middle of the night.

Any kinda of sour candy! But it's gotta be super, duper sour!

Lemons with a dash of salt.

Best maid pickles. They never, ever last long in my fridge. 

Just about fried anything. Favorites include pickles, oreos, ice cream, and banana and peanut butter sandwiches. 

Monte Cristo sandwiches are a fave around here too!

And last but not least, processed cheese. Ya know the kind you get on nachos at the movie theatre and football games? I can seriously go through a giant can of that in 5 minutes!

----------


## gp_dragsandballs

When rice krispies are around I can't stop eating them. 

Especially ones made with strawberry marshmallows.   :Bowdown:

----------

_dc4teg_ (07-29-2009)

----------


## bubblz

> My hero! 
> 
> For me I prefer:
> Extra thick vanilla shake with reeses
> 
> Reeses Cereal mixed with real reeses with milk
> 
> Home made Vanilla Wendy's style frosty with reeses
> 
> ...


_ For those who said Reeses;...Jyson  & Luna13 resses pieces or cups?_ 




> Ice creme with peanut butter! Sounds sick but it rocks!


_Jsh,..I'm not a big fan of peanut butter but I like peanut butter in ice cream ._ 




> Ohhh, there is another one. Cornbread and milk. I grew up on that


_Ditto,..even though I'm more of a sweet bread girl myself ._




> Lemons with a dash of salt.


_Spygirl I don't see, know how or why but I use to do that in my youngin days. The whole lemon rind and all,..can't now._

----------


## Prophet

Turkey sandwich with the red bag of Doritos and put some of them inside the sandwich :Very Happy:

----------


## Oroborous

This thread is making me hungry, lol. :Razz:

----------


## Christina

Basically anything sweet, but my most favorite is MOOSE TRACKS! I had a huge bowl just tonight. How wonderful!

----------


## blackcrystal22

Pickles. Pickle Juice.
Ranch on pizza.

Sugar and Peanut butter sandwiches.

----------


## dc4teg

> FUNNYBONES!!! Yummy
> 
> I just discovered another, more healthy, evening snack too. Cut up some watermelon in a bowl and squeeze a whole fresh lemon on top! Not quite as good as Funnybones but just as addictive.




i just tried that and it was awesome i love the sourness and the sweetness of the watermelon! :Very Happy:

----------


## bubblz

> Turkey sandwich with the red bag of Doritos and put some of them inside the sandwich


_Chips on a sandwich, fries or onion rings on a burger Oh Yeah!_ 




> Pickles. Pickle Juice.
> Ranch on pizza.
> 
> Sugar and Peanut butter sandwiches.



_Pickles, Pickle Juice,..that sounds like a dare. I dare you to drink this bottle of pickle juice w/hot sauce ._

----------


## travy4911

a fried peanutbutter and bananna sadwhich  :Dancin' Banana:  and a glass of milk. I also like kettle corn...but I like that anytime it's around LOL

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Wow!! This is such a great thread!!! By the time I got done scrolling through, I was salivating!!!! If i feel like something a little healthier, pepperoni and cheese, or baby carrots dipped in organic flaxseeds. Other than that, I loooove me some Turhey Hill Party Cake ice cream,peanut butter Twix or my all time favorite snackie in the world....Cinnamon Goldfish. :Love:  I luv da fishes cuz they're sooo delishusss!!!

----------


## Vypyrz

a big glass of cold sweet tea...

----------


## rareballer

Best thing ever chicken pot pie  :Razz: . Nothing is worth more for me to get up in the middle of the night but to eat a big slab of chicken pot pie. ummmmmmm.  :Very Happy:

----------


## h00blah

1) hash browns - can eat em any day every day
2) french toast!!! - ty martha stewart for teaching me the recipe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
3) ice cream sandwiches


im a breakfast guy  :Wink:

----------


## Beto510

Sliced cucumber with salt sprinkled over it and fresh lime juice over it sometime (well most of the time) some mexican chili powder(sometimes homemade)....MMM never get  tired of it

----------


## Snakeman

when im watching a movie/tv: whatever i can find. from cereal, pizza, plate of cookies, ice cream, shakes, smoothies.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

I personally stop eating at 10pm and anything after that is done with water. The water keeps stomach full. But my favorite snack is strawberries and grapes all day long. But even then i dont eat them after 10pm.

----------


## DarkComeSoon

> I personally stop eating at 10pm and anything after that is done with water. The water keeps stomach full. But my favorite snack is strawberries and grapes all day long. But even then i dont eat them after 10pm.


Same here late at night I drink cups and cups of green tea I also luv fruit I would eat junk food if my mother bought it but she does so all I is fruit and tostitos chips with no salsa  :Sad:

----------


## PythonWallace

Mine is painting. I always get in a creative mood around 11:00, so a lot of times, being the insomniac that I am, I end up painting well into the morning hours. I'm just wrapping up a painting session now, at 3:20 am. It's been the same almost every night for weeks. My girlfriend hates it. 

The other thing is string cheese. I always have bags of string cheese in the fridge, and I eat at least one every night. A couple of months ago a guy I know brought me a big bag of fresh cheese curd from Wisconsin, so as soon as I got home with it I made a big batch of home made mozzarella, pulling more than half of it into string cheese. It was delicious.  :Good Job:

----------


## bubblz

_I was on this Lunebest Vanilla yogurt and trail mix trip for a while in Germany . I'm gonna miss that._

----------


## derrabe

I dont have any guilty pleassures now that I am on a diet, but I gotta say a bowl of dry honey bunchs of oats and a flavorice are my recent late night snacks

----------


## bubblz

_To everyone that said thanx for making me hungry,.... I was hungry and looking for some ideas when I thought of it ._

----------


## Ginevive

Late-nite snacks? cheez-Its!

----------


## tonkatoyman

Hocus Pocus Buns!!!

----------


## Freakie_frog

Waffle House.

----------


## Seneschal

> Waffle House.


Waffle House the restaurant, or a little house made of waffles...?

----------

americangypsy (10-06-2009)

----------


## Jamie-n-Heith

Chocolate chip ice cream  :Very Happy:

----------


## MarkS

Guiness and chex-mix (original)

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Waffle House the restaurant, or a little house made of waffles...?


Depends on how rough the night has been.. I get to stressed I find Lego's help..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Smith285

grilled cheese sandwiches using ego waffles instead of bread

----------


## oOJaZZieOo

Popcorn with hotsauce
Thre Regular Dorritos with hotsauce and lemon
Ruffles with hotsauce
Mostly any kind of chips
Oreo's with a big cold glass of milk for dipping
Ramen
Anything that doesn't take too long or too much effort to make.

----------


## Seneschal

> Depends on how rough the night has been.. I get to stressed I find Lego's help..


Lol!

----------


## icygirl

1) Beer!
2) Ben & Jerry's "everything but the..."
3) Sitting around doing nothing but look at BP.net.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Right now I only have one of the above... I bet you all can guess which one it is  :Very Happy:

----------


## americangypsy

Super duper dark chocolate

homemade baklava "this never lasts long" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Doritos with hot hot green chilli    :Very Happy:  yum

----------


## pythontricker

string cheese wrapped in two pieces of ham, simple, but amazing.

----------


## bubblz

> homemade baklava "this never lasts long"
>  yum


_ Mmmm,...baklava and vanilla ice cream. 

Its been a cool min since I had some of that._

----------

_Alice_ (10-17-2009)

----------


## lepidunce

Dark chocolate. Iron Goddess of Mercy tea. Doritos with cream cheese (IDK why) Sitting down and strumming out some classical music. (If you don't read music you should) Oh. I forgot the biggest. Hanging out with Pickles.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginevive

Soda is my guilty pleasure. I try to eat healthily, and I have removed many bad things from my menu. BUT Soda is not one of those things! I will drink a two liter a day if I am home!! Favorites are Dr Pepper Cherry, and Tropicana Twister Orange.

----------


## tRiP

Chips, any kind but favourite are Lay's Dill Pickle
Peanut butter sandwhiches, sometimes I add cherrios and honey into the sandwhich
granola bars

----------


## zackw419

Nothing but yogurt passed supper. Don't need anything slowing me down in boxing.

----------


## stargazed85

Grilled Cheese & Ketchup

Macaroni Cheese & Ketchup

Pizza & Ketchup

Hot Cheetos & Ranch Doritos (together)

Taco Soup (MMMM..  :Very Happy: )

----------


## AaronP

Popcorn, I eat a ridiculous amount of popcorn.

----------


## Alice

Chocolate covered raisens and salty roasted peanuts.  I love sweet and salty together . . .

----------


## bubblz

> Doritos with cream cheese (IDK why)


_
I seriously Love, love, love Doritos w/cream cheese(don't want'em with out it). Have you tried the jalapeno poppers flavored Doritos w/cream cheese . Idk if you like jalapeno poppers or not but I had some last night,.. OMG!_

----------


## angllady2

Fresh chocolate chip cookies and milk, or a peanut-butter and bacon sandwich.

I know that sounds wierd, but I've loved those sandwiches since I was a kid.

Gale

----------


## AMPearce

Double-stuffed oreos with milk and I stick a fork in the side and dip it in the milk so I can get it fully coated. lol

----------


## bubblz

> Grilled Cheese & Ketchup
> 
> Macaroni Cheese & Ketchup
> 
> Pizza & Ketchup
> 
> Hot Cheetos & Ranch Doritos (together)
> 
> Taco Soup (MMMM.. )


_ What,..no ketchup on the last 2_

----------


## Elise.m

When I was a child I LOVED Mac & Cheese, with ketchup and sliced hot dogs. Yummy!

I try to keep sweets out of the house, but if I do bring them in it's mostly cookies or ice cream. I find sour lemonade will help. And I can drink LOTS of that.

----------


## jjmitchell

my junk food of choice is the bags of microwave pork rinds.....They quit selling them here :Mad: ... I am having withdrawals...

----------


## Wretched Deviant

Mr. Goodbars...or those fried onion things you put on top of green bean casserole.

----------


## reixox

im not a big mixer of flavours.. Im one of those freaks that doesnt let her food touch on the plate  :Razz: 

*popcorn with cheese powder
*baby corn straight from the can
*I like fryfries and icecream thats just delicious
*Big Eddy Spaghetti (mac cheese n' H-dogs) is alright.. but we ate that alot growing up.. so what im saying is I'll save the next bowl for when I pop out a kid XD

----------


## DUDEvonDudenstien

cheese + saltines + pepperoni = Bo Danks!!!

my guilty pleasure is S.O.S or also know as Chipped beef on toast  
my 2nd guilty pleasure is biscuits and gravy( arterie clogn goodness)

----------


## morphious

coffee ice cream

----------


## Jeromy

> Or just something new or different to try. It doesn't matter if you're perusing the net, watching a movie, by yourself or hanging with family and friends.
> 
> I can think of three right off the back,..
> 1st. My guilty pleasure is Doritos and Cream Cheese. Can't even think about


I LOVE Doritos and cream cheese :Very Happy:  as well as with cottage cheese. 
I will eat a whole block of cream cheese if i am not paying attention!!! :Surprised: 

YUM

----------


## BPelizabeth

cheese (especially brie), a really good bread....spicy olives w hot peppers, and a glass of merlot.  OYE.....now i want some... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xdeus

PBJ or a bowl of Peanut Butter Captain Crunch.  I know, I'm a little kid at heart...  :Razz: 

YouTube - peanut butter jelly time -yingyang twins

YouTube - UC - Berkeley Milk and Cereal

----------

